# edificio inteligente



## Calambur

Por aquí, se ha puesto de moda hablar de *edificios inteligentes* para referirse a los que tienen ciertas características, que no creo que tengan que ver con inteligencia alguna (excepto, tal vez, la inteligencia nula de quien los diseñó).
Llaman así a esos edificios cuyo exterior parece ser sólo de vidrio y el interior, todo de plástico; cuyas ventanas no pueden abrirse (tienen aire acondicionado frío/calor); cuyas escaleras son una ratonera... trampas mortales, a mi ver.

Me gustaría saber:
1) si en algún otro lado les llaman así, 
2) si piensan que el nombre es adecuado, y 
3) si creen que es correcto aplicar el adjetivo _inteligente_ a un edificio.

Desde ya, muchas gracias.


----------



## ManPaisa

Calambur said:


> 1) si en algún otro lado les llaman así. Sí, igual.
> 2) si piensan que el nombre es adecuado. No, normalmente les falta algo que demuestra la falta de inteligencia.  Un edificio donde trabajé en el DF 'hacía' de todo, pero no tenía calefacción (muy necesaria en aquel lugar ciertos días de invierno).
> 3) si creen que es correcto aplicar el adjetivo _inteligente_ a un edificio. No, no sabrían participar en WR, por ejemplo.


----------



## el_novato

Cuando escucho la palabra edificio inteligente me imagino:

--- un edificio con funciones automatizadas (controladas por una computadora), las además de prender-apagar luces, abrir puertas, incluye seguridad de los ocupantes, detección o reconicimiento de huéspedes, y todo lo que mi loca mente piensa en cuanto a tecnología inteligente.

--- un edificio que fue diseñado para aprovechar la luz al máximo.  Y que en su interior el espacio fue maximizado.

Aquí  se quiebran mas la cabeza sobre la "posible" definición.

Pregunta 1.  Si, aquí en México también aplica ese nombre.

Pregunta 2. Le falta para cumplir mis "exigencias".  Desde el punto de vista "oficial", si cumple con lo que piden, pues ya lo adecuaron.

Pregunta 3. Desde mi punto de vista, todavía no.  Desde del punto vista de los arquitectos, siempre van a decir que si.

Saludos.


----------



## Vampiro

Calambur said:


> Me gustaría saber:
> 1) si en algún otro lado les llaman así,
> Sí, por acá tambén se usa el término
> 
> 2) si piensan que el nombre es adecuado
> Dependerá del CI del edificio.
> Como todo "enganche" comercial tiene su razón de ser.
> 
> 3) si creen que es correcto aplicar el adjetivo _inteligente_ a un edificio.
> Se aplica ese adjetivo a tantas cosas, y peor aún, a tantas personas...
> No me parece tan malo.  Vende, que es la función que debe cumplir.
> 
> Desde ya, muchas gracias.
> Muchas de nadas.  Siempre es un gusto.


----------



## Lexinauta

Posiblemente, un 'edificio inteligente' sea un _idiotismo_ (en más de un sentido).


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Calambur said:
			
		

> 1) si en algún otro lado les llaman así,


Sí, se usa, más que nada para oficinas. Copio una joyita: _"En un "edificio inteligente", las luces se encienden y se apagan solas, *...* Un "edificio inteligente" te habla y, a veces, permite que tú le hables también. *..." *_Aquello de "parece que le hablo a las paredes" se hizo realidad, sólo que ahora es inteligente.




			
				Calambur said:
			
		

> 2) si piensan que el nombre es adecuado, y
> 3) si creen que es correcto aplicar el adjetivo _inteligente_ a un edificio.


No, no me parece adecuado. Hay un sustantivo y adjetivo que aplica justamente a este tipo de edificio: domótica.

Saludos

*domótica**.*
 (Del lat. _domus_, casa, e inform_ática_).
* 1.     * f. Conjunto de sistemas que automatizan las diferentes instalaciones de una vivienda.


*domótico**, ca**.*
 (De _domótica_).
* 1.     * adj. Perteneciente o relativo a la domótica.



_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## lady jekyll

> No, no me parece adecuado. Hay un sustantivo y adjetivo que aplica justamente a este tipo de edificio: domótica.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> *domótica**.*
> (Del lat. _domus_, casa, e inform_ática_).
> *1. *f. Conjunto de sistemas que automatizan las diferentes instalaciones de una vivienda.


 
Hola, Adolfo  
Creo que la domótica se refiere exclusivamente a la automatización del sistema eléctrico. Esto es, el encendido automático de luces, aire acondicionado, etc.

Y el edificio inteligente abarca más aspectos. No sólo cuenta con una domótica muy sofisticada, sino que ha sido construido con materiales especiales (vidrios, aislantes, hasta los tejidos de las cortinas, etc.).
Creo que si a una vivienda le cambiásemos las ventanas, aislásemos sus paredes, equipásemos con domótica, etc. a fin de optimizar el consumo energético, la terminaríamos llamando igualmente "vivienda/piso/chalé inteligente". 

Y, querida Calambur, yo tampoco creo que "inteligente" sea el mejor término para referirse a este tipo de edificaciones. No obstante, tiene fuerza, y vende, que al fin y al cabo es lo que les importa a aquellos que las promueven. 

Saludos


----------



## ungatomalo

Creo que una diferencia es que la domótica normalmente hace referencia a _viviendas particulares_. Cuando se trata de _oficinas_, se habla de edificios inteligentes.

(p.d.: en mi opinión, la domótica es un conjunto de tecnologías, y no se limita a la automatización del sistema eléctrico)


----------



## lady jekyll

ungatomalo said:


> Creo que una diferencia es que la domótica normalmente hace referencia a _viviendas particulares_. Cuando se trata de _oficinas_, se habla de edificios inteligentes.
> 
> (p.d.: en mi opinión, la domótica es un conjunto de tecnologías, y no se limita a la automatización del sistema eléctrico)



Es muy posible. No soy una experta. Pero tengo entendido que cuando dotas de domótica una casa, te sustituyen la antigua caja de registro eléctrico por otra completamente diferente.

PD: A ver si alguien nos despeja esta duda.


----------



## ungatomalo

Dado que las tecnologías de la información actuales estan basadas en la electricidad, la forma más sencilla de expresar o coordinar actividades es utilizar circuitos eléctricos gestionados desde sistemas de control electrónicos. 

Como bien dices, los sistemas puramente eléctricos (luces, aire acondicionado, etc.) deben ser adaptados para poder recibir señales de control electrónicas, por ejemplo, desde una tarjeta de domótica instalada en un PC.

Sin embargo, hay otros dispositivos que no funcionan únicamente mediante control eléctrico. Un ejemplo: una cámara de vigilancia que envía un SMS al teléfono móvil al detectar movimiento. Formaría parte de las tecnologías de una vivienda automatizada, pero usaría sistemas de gestión de información y canales de datos.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

lady jekyll said:
			
		

> Creo que la domótica se refiere exclusivamente a la automatización del sistema eléctrico. Esto es, el encendido automático de luces, aire acondicionado, etc.
> 
> Y el edificio inteligente abarca más aspectos. No sólo cuenta con una domótica muy sofisticada, sino que ha sido construido con materiales especiales (vidrios, aislantes, hasta los tejidos de las cortinas, etc


 
Cuando tenés razón, tenés razón, como dice un amigo mío. Es un concepto más amplio. 


Saludos


----------



## Calambur

@*Vampiro*: ¿qué es el CI del edificio?

Gracias a todos por las múltiples especificaciones. 
Me queda claro que "edificio inteligente" es una idea que vende, y que muchos compran aunque no saben de qué se trata. 
Hice la pregunta porque en cierto momento mudaron mi lugar de trabajo a un edificio así llamado. Estaban todos muy contentos, menos yo, que siempre sostuve que era (es) una ratonera. La verdad es que no tiene ninguna de las características por ustedes enumeradas, sólo las que mencioné al principio, que de _inteligentes_ no tienen nada. 
En fin, los que se dejan impresionar por las palabras suelen resultar engañados.


----------



## ManPaisa

Calambur said:


> Gracias a todos por las múltiples especificaciones.
> Me queda claro que "edificio inteligente" es una idea que vende, y que muchos compran aunque no saben de qué se trata.


Vende inicialmente pero se trata de publicidad engañosa o, por lo menos, de una promesa exagerada.  No es posible engatusar a la gente eternamente, y menos a los que tienen los recursos  económicos para comprar o alquilar propiedades en tales edificios.


----------



## lady jekyll

Calambur said:


> Estaban todos muy contentos, menos yo, que siempre sostuve que era (es) una ratonera. La verdad es que no tiene ninguna de las características por ustedes enumeradas, sólo las que mencioné al principio, que de _inteligentes_ no tienen nada.



Yo creo que sí estamos hablando de lo mismo. Los edificios inteligentes de aquí también son ratoneras. No puede abrirse ni una sola ventana; el sistema de aire acondicionado/climatizador "se ocupa" de regular el ambiente. Si todo permanece cerrado a cal y canto, se supone que hay menos pérdidas, puesto que el sistema no tiene que "trabajar en vano". Estoy de acuerdo contigo en que son auténticas ratoneras (y creo que el aire "reciclado" de su interior debe de ser una fuente excelente de gérmenes, -personalmente no me gusta el aire artificial de los climatizadores ni de otros aparatos, y menos aún si se recicla constantemente el aire de todo un edificio, sin que en ningún momento pueda abrirse una ventana-). Si tiene lugar un fuego, ya me contarás. Espero que cuenten con numerosas salidas de emergencia. 

Saludos


----------



## Calambur

lady jekyll said:


> *Si tiene lugar un fuego, ya me contarás.* Espero que cuenten con numerosas salidas de emergencia.


¡Dios no lo permita!, *Lady*, perdería a muchísimos amigos (ya me he ido de allí -mi natural salvaje me impide permanecer en lugares _tan_ cerrados-)*:* no tiene salidas de emergencia, sólo escaleras internas, angostas, y cuyos accesos tienen unas increíbles dobles puertas (difícil de explicar aquí) que convierten a esos accesos en jaulas-tramperas.

Lo que me indigna de toda esta cuestión es que, cuando iban a mudar allí las oficinas, nos decían: "Ponganse contentos: van a estar en un edificio inteligente". Y la gran mayoría se felicitaba de su buena suerte, sin tener la más pálida idea de qué quería decir eso y, lo peor de todo, sin tener la menor inquietud de averiguarlo.
Por eso he dicho que se dejan impresionar por las palabras: "inteligente" suena bien (y los que van a sonar son ellos, en caso de incendio o similar).


----------



## lady jekyll

Calambur said:


> ¡Dios no lo permita!, *Lady*, perdería a muchísimos amigos (ya me he ido de allí -mi natural salvaje me impide permanecer en lugares _tan_ cerrados-)*:* no tiene salidas de emergencia, sólo escaleras internas, angostas, y cuyos accesos tienen unas increíbles dobles puertas (difícil de explicar aquí) que convierten a esos accesos en jaulas-tramperas.
> 
> Lo que me indigna de toda esta cuestión es que, cuando iban a mudar allí las oficinas, nos decían: "Ponganse contentos: van a estar en un edificio inteligente". Y la gran mayoría se felicitaba de su buena suerte, sin tener la más pálida idea de qué quería decir eso y, lo peor de todo, sin tener la menor inquietud de averiguarlo.
> Por eso he dicho que se dejan impresionar por las palabras: "inteligente" suena bien (y los que van a sonar son ellos, en caso de incendio o similar).



¡Dios no lo quiera, Calambur!! No sabía yo eso. Daba por sentado que tenía las salidas de emergencia reglamentarias. Ya veo que lo que invierten en "supertecnología ecológica y sostenible" se lo ahorran en lo que realmente importa. Como siempre (qué raro). Desde luego, tienes razón en que son edificios que no tienen ni un pelo de inteligencia. Has hecho bien en irte de allí. Y esperemos que no ocurra ninguna desgracia.


PD: Sinceramente, Calambur, creo que una distribuición así es ilegal y, por consiguiente, denunciable. Así que avísaselo a tus compañeros.


----------



## Emilín

Estimado Calambur:

En mi país (Cuba) edificio inteligente es aquel que tiene muchas comodidades, la mayoría de ellas mediante procesos controlados por ordenadores.

Deasde luego que son edificios muy bellos y de estructuras ultramodernas.


----------



## Cloe Garcia

Mi madre trabaja en un edficio de estos desde hace cuatro años. es como dice Emilín muy bonito, moderno y de cristal entero. no es muy grande, solo de cuatro pisos. yo he estado ahi un par de veces y tiene solo tres ascensores y una sola escalera que está enfrente. Las ventanas no se pueden abrir de ninguna de las maneras. Son fijas. Mi madre siempre se queja de que en invierno hace dentro demasiado calor y es complicado ponerse la ropa de trabajar poque cuando llega allí tiene que quedarse prácticamente en manga corta. en verano ocurre al revés. pasan frío. Luego hay otra cosa que es el tema del aire que ya habeis hablado. Todos los empleados llevan sus botellas de litro de agua varias para toda la semana o mes, porque desde que trabajan allí tienen siempre la boca seca. Dice mi madre que por lo menos eso la obliga a beber porque como hay que beber dos litros al día pues que es saludable, porque antes no bebía tanto. En fin, yo creo que eso es antinatural y que no puede ser saludable.

En fin, yo le pongo un cero de inteligencia al edificio también. Y una trampa Calambur. Yo pensaba que las escaleras de incendios debía de estar aisladas para evitar que les alcance el humo y ventiladas. Pero creo que tienen sistemas de extinción muy buenos. Me lo imagino y eso espero.

No me gusta que mi madre trabaje allí. Mas que nada por el tema del agua que me resulta muy extraño que tengan todos que beber tanto.


----------



## Vampiro

Cloe Garcia said:


> En fin, yo le pongo un cero de inteligencia al edificio también. Y una trampa Calambur. Yo pensaba que las escaleras de incendios debía de estar aisladas para evitar que les alcance el humo y ventiladas. Pero creo que tienen sistemas de extinción muy buenos. Me lo imagino y eso espero.


Aunque en caso de una emergencia mayor nada es completamente seguro, lo que se usa (al menos por acá) son escaleras presurizadas, eso evita la entrada de humo y que se propague el incendio hacia el interior.
En todo caso, inteligente o no, yo jamás me compraría un departamento más arriba del séptimo piso.  Al menos hasta esa altura con seguridad llegan las escaleras de los bomberos, jejejejeee.
Ups, perdón: je, je, je.
_


----------



## Prima Facie

¡Que yo vivo justo en un octavo!


----------



## Vampiro

Prima Facie said:


> ¡Que yo vivo justo en un octavo!


Bueno, bueno... tranquila.
Estás en Las Uropas.  Quizá allá las escaleras sean más largas.

_


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Interesante. Me uno un poco tarde.

Veo que la apreciación inicial de Calambour es bastante despectiva.
(Ratonera, etc.) Será cuestión de _marketing_, supongo. Y seguramente habrá más de uno que caiga en sus redes.

Ahora bien, de que los hay, los hay, de inteligencia (artificial). (Sin meternos en lo que es _inteligencia_).

Vi de cerca un edificio de esos. Es realmente impresionante. Hasta al más mínimo movimiento dentro, y fuera, está controlado.

Temperatura ambiente (con predicciones meteorológicas hasta con 6 meses de anticipación, con _background_ de 10 años), temperatura de las cuartos, de los pisos, exposición óptima al sol, control de entradas y salidas del personal para saber dónde y cuándo calentar las oficinas, techo y paredes _verdes_ para minimizar la pérdida de calor y recoger el agua de lluvia, paneles solares para recargar baterías en caso de emergencia, y alimentar la red eléctrica cuando haya excedente y ahorrar en electricidad y calentar su propia agua, sin hablar de los procesos de reciclaje de basura y desechos humanos, que van directamente a una pequeña planta de tratamiento autosustentable, etc., etc. 

Claro, esto fue en Las Uropas, como dice Vampiro. (Y en los Yunáites)
Y creo que se seguirá dando, con buenos resultados.
Hay que ahorrar.


----------



## Calambur

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Veo que la apreciación inicial de Calambour es bastante despectiva.
> (Ratonera, etc.) Será cuestión de _marketing_, supongo. Y seguramente habrá más de uno que caiga en sus redes.
> [...]
> Y creo que se seguirá dando, con buenos resultados.
> Hay que ahorrar.


Hola, *Juan*: he tachado, para dejar en claro mi intención...
El final de tu comentario, como broma, lo acepto; pero, hablando en serio, considerar "buenos resultados" los obtenidos a costa de la salud de la gente, me parece una aberración.


----------



## Off

Creo que tenemos un problema con el concepto de inteligencia. He creído entender que el edificio no podía ser inteligente porque no podría escribir un texto en este foro, o cosas semejantes. Me pregunto si sólo los seres que son capaces de escribir son inteligentes. ¿Un bebé no es inteligente? ¿Y un perro? 
¿Cuál es el grado de "inteligencia" mínimo necesario para ser considerado inteligente?
¿Y la inteligencia artificial? ¿Inteligencia británica?...

Creo que comparados con otros edificios, los edificios inteligentes, son muy inteligentes. En mi opinión el término no está nada mal. Aclara mucho a qué se refieren sin necesitar demasiadas explicaciones.

Un saludo.


----------



## lady jekyll

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Interesante. Me uno un poco tarde.
> 
> Veo que la apreciación inicial de Calambour es bastante despectiva.
> (Ratonera, etc.) Será cuestión de _marketing_, supongo. Y seguramente habrá más de uno que caiga en sus redes.
> 
> Ahora bien, de que los hay, los hay, de inteligencia (artificial). (Sin meternos en lo que es _inteligencia_).
> 
> Vi de cerca un edificio de esos. Es realmente impresionante. Hasta al más mínimo movimiento dentro, y fuera, está controlado.
> 
> Temperatura ambiente (con predicciones meteorológicas hasta con 6 meses de anticipación, con _background_ de 10 años), temperatura de las cuartos, de los pisos, exposición óptima al sol, control de entradas y salidas del personal para saber dónde y cuándo calentar las oficinas, techo y paredes _verdes_ para minimizar la pérdida de calor y recoger el agua de lluvia, paneles solares para recargar baterías en caso de emergencia, y alimentar la red eléctrica cuando haya excedente y ahorrar en electricidad y calentar su propia agua, sin hablar de los procesos de reciclaje de basura y desechos humanos, que van directamente a una pequeña planta de tratamiento autosustentable, etc., etc.
> 
> Claro, esto fue en Las Uropas, como dice Vampiro. (Y en los Yunáites)
> Y creo que se seguirá dando, con buenos resultados.
> Hay que ahorrar.




Hola, Juan Jacob:
Tal vez en México haya muchos de estos edificios que mencionas, que no son inteligentes, sino ultrainteligentes, diría yo. Prácticamente son ciencia ficción. Por aquí, los edificios inteligentes son todavía mediocres y no llegan a tanto, a excepción de algunos. Apenas los hay todavía con hierba en techos, recogida de aguas, y paneles solares para abastecer de luz todo un edificio de oficinas, cuyas necesidades enérgeticas son brutales (¿te imaginas qué superficie de paneles fotovoltaicos -así como la superficie necesaria para el almacenamiento de las baterías, pues en los días de lluvia y especialmente en invierno, son muy necesarias- harían falta ya sólo para dotar de luz -y ya no hablo del resto de equipos eléctricos o electrónicos, como ordenadores y el sistema de vigilancia que mencionas-, a un edificio de semejantes dimensiones? No soy ingeniera ni constructora, pero te aseguro que el edificio ultrainteligente del que hablas debe de tener un coste de construcción tan elevado que no le merece la pena a ninguna empresa invertir pues no es rentable para nadie, ni siquiera a la larga (todavía, en la actualidad, toda esta tecnología es muy costosa). Y en este mundo, lo que prima es la inversión con productividad/beneficios inmediatos. Esa es la realidad. Por lo menos en España.

Saludos


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

No, de esos edificios no hay en México que yo sepa.

Retomando un poco el hilo, no entiendo bien la ira contra dichos edificios planteada por Calambur -y de paso contra mí-... no hice más que expresar mi opinión... y se ésta es descartada sin más, no le veo el caso a entablar una discusión.

En fin, el caso es que seguramente en edificos inteligentes hay de todo... buenos, malos, regulares, costosos, económicos.

Tampoco soy especialista, pero a simple vista de periódicos e información en general, los edificios tienden cada vez más a serlo.

Saludos.


----------



## Calambur

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Retomando un poco el hilo, no entiendo bien la ira contra dichos edificios planteada por Calambur -y de paso contra mí-... no hice más que expresar mi opinión... y se ésta es descartada sin más, no le veo el caso a entablar una discusión.


@*Juan*: No he dicho nada que puedas interpretar como ira contra vos. Leé de nuevo mi mensaje anterior y vas a ver que te dije que te acepto la broma, ¡cómo no!, siempre las he recibido con gusto.

Referente a mi bronca contra dichos edificios, aunque creo que ya la expliqué, la comento de nuevo agregando algún dato:
He trabajado en un edificio de los que por aquí llaman inteligentes (por aquí, somos "sudacas", así que vayan imaginando cómo puede ser...).
He padecido las consecuencias de trabajar dentro de esa ratonera. No me gustan nada estas cosas: 
1) vivir/trabajar encerrada dentro de una caja de vidrio; 
2) estar en un piso 12 y que no haya salidas de emergencia; 
3) respirar aire "viejo", viciado; 
4) que se me sequen las vías respiratorias por la basura de "aire acondicionado"; 
5) morirme de frío en verano y de calor en invierno, sólo porque el edificio inteligente piensa por mí, decide a qué temperatura debo vivir y no me permite siquiera abrir una ventana;
6) que todos los revestimientos sean de plástico o material similar; esto tiene la muy desagradable consecuencia de que uno se "carga" de estática -suele haber muchas computadoras encendidas- y no tiene cómo "descargarla" -si uno tiene puesta una prenda que tenga algo de material sintético, siente el _cris-crish_ y esa sensación fea que produce la estática-; además, la gente se vuelve irritable -yo creo que es por estar sobrecargada de electricidad, pero no puedo demostrar esto, no obstante, he notado los cambios de carácter-.

En síntesis, esas son las razones de mi bronca.
Pero he mencionado una más: 
Que *la gente* (la mayoría) *se deja engañar/impresionar fácilmente por las palabras* y cuando le dicen que va a estar en un edificio inteligente se pone muy contenta. 
*No se pregunta cuál es el alcance de la palabra inteligente, y no se da cuenta de que, si el edificio tiene alguna ventaja, sólo la tiene para su mantenimiento, no para las personas que lo habitan, que sólo padecen sus contras.*


----------



## Södertjej

Si sirve de algo, desde hace unos años en España se habla de edificios ecológicos, que además de tener el equipamiento típico de los edificios inteligentes (mecanismos para reducir el gasto de electricidad por calefacción y refrigeración, como activar o desactivar ciertos tipos de persianas para permitir/impedir la entrada directa de los rayos del sol, por ejemplo) incluyen paneles solares para autoabastecimiento, jardines en las azoteas con plantas especialmente resistentes a la contaminación y aljibe para recogida del agua de lluvia y además están construidos con materiales no tóxicos y reciclables, para el día que lo derriben, no manchar mucho.

Es decir, una mezcla de edificio inteligente con la construcción de casas bioclimáticas. Sólo inteligentes, ya no valen, se han quedado anticuados.


----------



## MOMO2

En Italia si se dice "inteligente" de una casa significa que la han hecho teniendo en cuenta todas las necesidades del hombre que vivirá en ella y del ambiente, que es una casa construída con material reciclado o reciclable, que usa paneles fotovoltaicos para la calefacción y el agua caliente, que se construyó sin contaminar, que sus aguas descargan de forma de ser reutilizadas, que tiene un lugar para el compostaje de la basura, que tiene antena central, cables que no se ven, aspirapolvo central,  ... también podríamos llamarla "mentirosa"


----------



## ungatomalo

Respecto al tema de los edificios inteligentes, yo trabajo desde hace un tiempo en uno y la experiencia es satisfactoria.

Tiene una iluminación adecuada, buenas medidas de seguridad (y control), limpio, temperatura agradable (aunque depende de personas), ventanales gigantes del suelo al techo, etc. Si además nos fiamos de los datos que proporciona la empresa, los ahorros de energía son significativos.

Y volviendo al tema linguistico (del principio del hilo):

1) Sí, en España se también se llaman 'edificios inteligentes'.
2) El nombre es un nombre más, pero lo que importa es que ayuda a distinguirlos de otro tipo de instalaciones.
3) En mi opinión y siguiendo lo indicado en 2), no hay ningún inconveniente llamarlo así. Ahora no son 'demasiado inteligentes', pero dentro de un tiempo seguramente mejorarán 

(Mirad esta definición que he encontrado: original y traducida al español)


----------



## Cloe Garcia

ungatomalo said:


> ventanales gigantes del suelo al techo,



Yo no sé de ingeniería y esas cosas pero creo que el cristal no es el mejor aislante térmico. Creo que el edificio inteligente debería ser un cubo herméticamente cerrado con hormigón y cámara de aire y la iluminación con paneles solares. O sea, tipo bunker. Pero claro eso no se vendería ni le gustaría a nadie


----------



## Södertjej

Cloe Garcia said:


> Yo no sé de ingeniería y esas cosas pero creo que el cristal no es el mejor aislante térmico.


No es vidrio normal. Son ventanas de materiales como el Climalit, que sí tienen un mayor poder aislante pero permitiendo que pase la luz.


----------



## Cloe Garcia

Södertjej said:


> No es vidrio normal. Son ventanas de materiales como el Climalit, que sí tienen un mayor poder aislante pero permitiendo que pase la luz.


vale, pero si el obejetivo del edificio es optimizar el gasto, mejor eliminar el climalit. porque por mucha cámara de aire que metas entre los cristales, siempre aislara menos que el hormigón o otros materiales. no se trata de dar con tecnologías del futuro? si no recuerdo mal por ahí alguien dijo (no tengo ganas de leerme el hilo entero otra vez) que lo que interesa es vender. pues yo también lo veo así. si de verdad interesara lo otro, no construirían edificios completamente acristalados.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Calambur said:


> Por aquí, se ha puesto de moda hablar de *edificios inteligentes* para referirse a los que tienen ciertas características, que no creo que tengan que ver con inteligencia alguna (excepto, tal vez, la inteligencia nula de quien los diseñó).
> Me parece exagerado tu comenterio...entre parentesis.
> 
> Llaman así a esos edificios cuyo exterior parece ser sólo de vidrio y el interior, todo de plástico; cuyas ventanas no pueden abrirse (tienen aire acondicionado frío/calor); cuyas escaleras son una ratonera... trampas mortales, a mi ver.
> No podemos negar que hay detalles de ese tipo en unos que otros, pero en general se busca la mayor seguridad, y bienestar de los ocupantes. No es bueno generalizar...
> 
> Me gustaría saber:
> 1) si en algún otro lado les llaman así.
> Si, por acá se usa actualmente para edificios muy modernos y de buen estilo tanto en acabados como en tecnología.
> 
> 2) si piensan que el nombre es adecuado. Si... cmo marketing es perfecto... me pregunto que publicidad NO tiene cierta tendencia al engaño, asi lo hemos aceptado y seguimos comprando...
> 
> 3) si creen que es correcto aplicar el adjetivo _inteligente_ a un edificio.
> Lo anteriormente dicho
> 
> Desde ya, muchas gracias.


Agregar que actualmente trabajo en un edificio inteligente, el cual esta ubicado en el centro de Caracas, es muy elegante, con sistemas de iluminación y ascensores ultramodernos, estos últimos muy rapidos y eficientes... sistema de seguridad (videos, camaras, y controles de acceso) de ultima tecnología, escaleras de emergencia muy amplias, y comodas, el aire acondicionado que es lo más común, lo puedes controlar por piso, y de hecho si deseas apagarlo, puedes abrir las ventanas sin ningun problema, a pesar de ser fachadas completamente de vidrio, tiene sistema de apertura tipo vaiven, en fin me parece una estructura muy confiable, y comoda, yo le doy la calificación de inteligente aunque por supueto eso es muy subjetivo...quien define que es o no inteligente????

Y otra cosa: hace unos veinte años en San Cristóbal la cuidad donde nací, (antes era mas pueblo), se contruyó un edicficio "torre union" al cual le llamaban torre inteligente, solo porque poseía los ascensores más modernos del país, supuestamente, no me consta. Claro para esa época, ahora será pura historia...

Saludos


----------



## ManPaisa

Hola, Rosa.

Espero que algunas de esas caractéristicas _inteligentes _funcionen durante los fuertes racionamientos de energía que se avecinan.  Sin embargo, sinceramente no creo que la inteligencia implantada contemple esa posibilidad. 

Saluditos.

@Calambur:  Tomar nota.


----------

